# Frank Rijkaard



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Agosto 2016)

Frank Rijkaard soprannominato ''Il cigno nero'' ''Uragano Franklin'' è stato uno dei più grandi centrocampisti che hanno vestito la maglia del Milan
Oltre alle sue immense doti di qualità e quantità spicca per la sua innata capacità di essere l'uomo d'ordine in mezzo al campo diventando così un punto di riferimento per tutti i suoi compagni
Con i connazionali Ruud Gullit e Marco Van Basten forma il leggendario ''Trio Orange'' che contribuirà in maniera determinante a scrivere pagine gloriose della squadra rossonera
Dei tre era il meno appariscente ed il meno esposto alle luci della ribalta ma il suo contributo non fu meno determinante di quello dei due suoi connazionali
Nelle partite che contavano si distingueva per la sua leadership arricchita spesso da reti decisive

Frank Rijkaard all'anagrafe Franklin Edmundo Rijkaard nasce ad Amsterdam il 30 Settembre del 1962
Originario del Suriname come Ruud Gullit deve la passione per il calcio al padre che gioca a livello semi professionistico nel paese d'origine
Entra nelle giovanili dell'Ajax dove debutta in prima squadra nel 1980
Ad inizio carriera il suo ruolo è quello di centrale di difesa anche se le sue doti tecniche e tattiche fanno subito intuire che è nato per fare il regista a tutto campo
Ed è proprio in questo ruolo che si imporrà per il resto della sua carriera
All'inizio del 1988 Rijkaard incappa in una disavventura burocratica
Firma più contratti ed uno in particolare con gli ''odiati'' nemici del PSV Eindhoven
L'Ajax non può ignorare l'accaduto e decide per questo di spedire Rijkaard al Real Saragozza
Sempre nel 1988 in Italia si sta per aprire la nuova stagione con una importante novità... il terzo straniero
Silvio Berlusconi è deciso a tesserare Claudio Borghi,centravanti Argentino che secondo il Presidente è il giocatore adatto per infiammare San Siro
Non ha fatto però i conti con la testardaggine di Arrigo Sacchi che vede nell'Olandese l'elemento giusto per dare l'assalto alla Coppa dei Campioni
Il tecnico di Fusignano alla fine ha la meglio e dopo aver risolto l'ingarbugliata situazione contrattuale il Milan ingaggia il terzo Olandese
Nella sua prima stagione (1988/89) in rossonero Rijkaard deve tornare all'originale ruolo di difensore centrale
Filippo Galli infatti si infortuna gravemente e dovrà saltare l'intera stagione
Rijkaard rimane in quel ruolo fino alla semifinale di CdC con il Real Madrid
Complice l'infortunio di Alberigo Evani il tecnico del Milan decide di schierare al centro della difesa il giovane Alessandro Costacurta con il conseguente spostamento di Rijkaard a centrocampo
Rimarrà in quel ruolo per tutto il resto della sua permanenza al Milan diventando uno dei maggiori protagonisti delle vittorie rossonere di quegli anni che si aprono con la conquista della Coppa dei Campioni il 23 Maggio del 1989 a Barcellona
Nella stagione successiva (1989/90) ''Uragano Franklin'' sale alla ribalta per la rete segnata al Benfica nella finale di Vienna che regala al Milan la seconda Coppa dei Campioni consecutiva
Assist perfetto di Van Basten che imbecca Rijkaard libero di involarsi verso il portiere battuto con un perfetto tiro d'esterno destro
La stagione successiva (1990/91) è quella degli addii
Il rapporto tra Sacchi ed i giocatori è ormai logoro e Berlusconi decide di cambiare guida tecnica affidandosi a Fabio Capello
Cambio in panchina e conseguente cambio di filosofia calcistica
Rijkaard si adatta benissimo al nuovo corso e diventa uno dei maggiori protagonisti della vittoria del campionato 1991/92
Siamo alla stagione 1992/93
Il Milan si conferma Campione d'Italia ma a fine stagione arrivano molte delusioni
Perde la finale di Champions League contro il Marsiglia
Perde Marco Van Basten per i suoi problemi fisici
E perde Rijkaard che a fine stagione annuncia di voler tornare in patria per giocare nell'Ajax
Conclude la carriera di calciatore nel 1995 dando un grosso dispiacere al suo Milan
Nella finale di Champions di quell'anno fornisce a Patrick Kluivert l'assit che permette ai Lancieri di aggiudicarsi il trofeo
Siamo a Vienna...lo stesso stadio dove il ''Cigno Nero'' cinque anni prima era stato il Match Winner per la compagine Rossonera...a volte il destino fa brutti scherzi
Frank Rijkaard ha vestito la maglia rossonera per 201 volte segnando 26 reti
Vanta un Palmares composto da 9 competizioni vinte così suddivise
2 Scudetti (1991-92, 1992-93) 2 Coppe dei Campioni (1989, 1990) 2 Coppe Intercontinentali (1989, 1990) 2 Supercoppe Europee (1989, 1990) 1 Supercoppa di Lega (1989) 
Inoltre ha indossato la maglia della nazionale Olandese per 73 volte realizzando 10 reti
Con la stessa si è laureato Campione d'Europa nel 1988


----------



## Coripra (15 Agosto 2016)

Ricordo quando lo vidi giocare la prima volta: ero a San Siro nel 1987, nel cosiddetto Mundialito, partita Milan - Porto.
Lui era lì in prestito, non sapevo nulla di 'sto giocatore dal nome che a leggerlo non sapevo manco pronunciarlo... ricordo che chiesi al mio amico: "Ma chi cavolo è quello??"...
rimasi basito dalle sue qualità... 
che piacere vederlo giocare... (sigh) 
(e che tristezza quando ci "mollò"...)


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (16 Agosto 2016)

L'ho amato infinitamente


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Agosto 2016)

Passare di questo mostro a uno come Montolivo certo che oggi fa male ricordare quei tempi..


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (17 Agosto 2016)

Dopo aver aperto il 3D credo sia giunto il momento di aggiungere le mie considerazioni
A mio parere Frank Rijkaard è stato il più grande centrocampista che ha vestito la maglia del Milan...o almeno quello che ho visto io
Lo vidi giocare per la prima volta nella finale di Coppa delle Coppe del 1987 con la maglia dell'Ajax...me ne ''innamorai'' subito
Si vedeva che era di un'altra categoria...che tocco di palla...che eleganza...e che potenza fisica
Nel 1988 come la maggior parte dei tifosi rossoneri ero schierato dalla parte di Sacchi che lo voleva a tutti i costi e contro avevamo Berlusconi che voleva Claudio Borghi...la storia per fortuna ci ha dato ragione
Il resto è leggenda...Frank Rijkaard...l'Olandese taciturno...quello che non ti accorgevi subito che c'era...ma quando ripensavi alla partita...a quanti palloni aveva recuperato...a quanti passaggi aveva fatto...a quanti avversari erano caduti a terra nel tentativo di fermarlo... solo allora realizzavi che Frank Rijkaard non era il terzo Olandese...ma il primo a pari merito con gli altri due...Uragano Franklin...grazie per tutte le gioie che mi hai dato...


----------



## folletto (18 Agosto 2016)

Il centrocampista perfetto, universale, sapeva fare tutto (e bene) e all'occorrenza poteva fare anche il centrale difensivo (e meglio di tutti i nostri attuali per distacco). Persona molto riservata e per bene, lo amavo. Ma quanto potrebbe valere oggi un giocatore così?


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Agosto 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Il centrocampista perfetto, universale, sapeva fare tutto (e bene) e all'occorrenza poteva fare anche il centrale difensivo (e meglio di tutti i nostri attuali per distacco). Persona molto riservata e per bene, lo amavo. Ma quanto potrebbe valere oggi un giocatore così?



Se Pogba pagato piu di 100 mln di euri Rijkaard non potreve valere di meno..


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Agosto 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Il centrocampista perfetto, universale, sapeva fare tutto (e bene) e all'occorrenza poteva fare anche il centrale difensivo (e meglio di tutti i nostri attuali per distacco). Persona molto riservata e per bene, lo amavo. Ma quanto potrebbe valere oggi un giocatore così?



Soprattutto uno che mette la zampa su finali di coppa campioni, di coppa intercontinentale e supercoppa...

Pogba se lo metteva in tasca tutta la vita..

Concordo con chi ha scritto sopra, per distacco il più forte centrocampista della storia del Milan, non me ne vogliano gli altri ma qui parliamo di un livello assurdo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2016)

Nella mia personale top 11.


----------



## Eziomare (22 Agosto 2016)

Mi dispiace non aver avuto modo di apprezzare "in coscienza" il Milan dei tre olandesi (per ragioni di eta', all'epoca ero solo un bimbetto... seppure gia' milanista). E se di Gullit e del Cigno conosco praticamente tutte le gesta grazie alle innumerevoli videocassette visionate (logos tv, ricordate?), dell'uragano Frank so relativamente poco. Una domanda per chi all'epoca gia' seguiva il Diavolo: se lo doveste paragonare ad alcuni centrocampisti del calcio moderno chi citereste? Vieira? Gerrard? Desailly? Davids? Pogba? Un mix tra tutti questi? Era piu' interditore o costruttore?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (22 Agosto 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> ... Una domanda per chi all'epoca gia' seguiva il Diavolo: se lo doveste paragonare ad alcuni centrocampisti del calcio moderno chi citereste? Vieira? Gerrard? Desailly? Davids? Pogba? Un mix tra tutti questi? Era piu' interditore o costruttore?


Dei nomi che hai fatto forse e Vieira quello che me lo ricorda di più...anche se Rijkaard era superiore
Gerrard? Desailly? Davids?...no assolutamente...giocatori diversi..Rijkaard era più regista rispetto a loro
Pogba?...molti lo confrontano con lui ma io non trovo somiglianze...ripeto...Rijkaard per me è stato il classico regista da mettere davanti alla difesa
Era piu' interditore o costruttore?...era due in uno ...essendo nato come difensore centrale contrastava gli avversari in maniera proficua e con il suo fisico era difficile avere la meglio su di lui
A questo univa la classe...il tocco di palla...la visione di gioco...e quando serviva era decisivo anche in fase realizzativa...poche reti nel Milan ma dal peso incalcolabile...basti pensare alle finali dove ha ''timbrato''
Un giocatore fantastico...questo è stato Frank Rijkaard


----------



## Coripra (22 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Dei nomi che hai fatto forse e Vieira quello che me lo ricorda di più...anche se Rijkaard era superiore
> Gerrard? Desailly? Davids?...no assolutamente...giocatori diversi..Rijkaard era più regista rispetto a loro
> Pogba?...molti lo confrontano con lui ma io non trovo somiglianze...ripeto...Rijkaard per me è stato il classico regista da mettere davanti alla difesa
> Era piu' interditore o costruttore?...era due in uno ...essendo nato come difensore centrale contrastava gli avversari in maniera proficua e con il suo fisico era difficile avere la meglio su di lui
> ...



Era nettamente superiore a Vieira... 
e concordo sulla sua doppia capacità di interdire e costruire...
un vero fenomeno, il meno "pubblicizzato" dei tre, ma solo per questione di ruolo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace non aver avuto modo di apprezzare "in coscienza" il Milan dei tre olandesi (per ragioni di eta', all'epoca ero solo un bimbetto... seppure gia' milanista). E se di Gullit e del Cigno conosco praticamente tutte le gesta grazie alle innumerevoli videocassette visionate (logos tv, ricordate?), dell'uragano Frank so relativamente poco. Una domanda per chi all'epoca gia' seguiva il Diavolo: se lo doveste paragonare ad alcuni centrocampisti del calcio moderno chi citereste? Vieira? Gerrard? Desailly? Davids? Pogba? Un mix tra tutti questi? Era piu' interditore o costruttore?



Tuttocampista unico, non lo accosterei a nessuno di quelli che hai citato, difficile anche dire se era più interditore o costruttore eccellendo in tutte due le fasi, posso dire che non fosse un giocatore particolarmente vistoso, alla Pogba, giocava relativamente semplice, o meglio faceva apparire tutto semplice, dava tanto ordine, copertura, continuità, corsa ed equilibrio ma sempre con grande tecnica, difficile sbagliasse qualche giocata o passaggio facile o difficile che fosse.
Ovviamente non era un dribblomane.


----------



## morokan (15 Gennaio 2017)

l'olandese più di peso del milan di quei tempi, non per niente Sacchi litigò con Berlusconi per averlo, il presidente voleva Borghi, che prese, e vide il campo 3 volte, Arrigo voleva Benjamin, alla prima amichevole, Bonetti centrale difensivo, lui sull'esterno sinistro, si sono trovati 5/6 volte con lanci lunghi, come se avessero sempre giocato insieme, un giocatore quasi totale, aveva poco solo dell'attaccante


----------



## dioscuro84 (25 Luglio 2018)

Giocatore immenso, il più forte centrocampista del calcio moderno, altro che Pirlo e Iniesta, l'olandese aveva la loro stessa classe e doti di regia, ma unite ad uno strapotere fisico formidabile, a doti di interdizione e al fiuto del gol, specie sulle palle aree.
Basti vedere l'azione del quarto gol in finale contro la Steaua, lotta contro tre rumeni, vince di forza il duello esce palla al piede e mette con un meraviglioso filtrante Van Basten davanti alla porta...un passaggio alla Iniesta..Fenomenale, avrebbe meritato il pallone d'oro. Ma in quella squadra ce n'erano troppi e lo vinceva solo uno, ma lui Gullit Van Basten Baresi e Maldini erano tutti palloni d'oro


----------



## Milancholy (25 Luglio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Dei nomi che hai fatto forse e Vieira quello che me lo ricorda di più...anche se Rijkaard era superiore
> Gerrard? Desailly? Davids?...no assolutamente...giocatori diversi..Rijkaard era più regista rispetto a loro
> Pogba?...molti lo confrontano con lui ma io non trovo somiglianze...ripeto...Rijkaard per me è stato il classico regista da mettere davanti alla difesa
> Era piu' interditore o costruttore?...era due in uno ...essendo nato come difensore centrale contrastava gli avversari in maniera proficua e con il suo fisico era difficile avere la meglio su di lui
> ...



Fu adattato difensore centrale (con clamoroso profitto) nell'Europeo '88 dove (con Koeman libero e Van Tiggelen secondo marcatore) annullò i migliori centravanti del periodo. Nel Milan di Sacchi, abbastanza evidente fu il dualismo tattico con Ancelotti. Entrambi prediligevano per caratteristiche una collocazione centrale (molto più praticabile nel 4-4-2 in linea di Capello). Carlo si snaturò mezz'ala sx nella finale con la Steaua, Francolino spostò in altre circostanze il proprio raggio d'azione da vertice alto (lasciando l'emiliano a protezione della difesa con Evani a sx e Donadoni a dx) sfruttando il proprio strapotere atletico, i tempi di inserimento ed il gioco aereo a ridosso delle punte... In definitiva, dal mio pnto di vista, Rijkaard era meglio inquadrabile quale interditore-incursore che che come regista puro... e tra i giocatori che vagamente gli sono accostabili mi fermerei ai nomi di Vieira e (per completezza e duttilità) Y. Tourè.


----------

